# Had the day off some headed out



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Headed to Palm today and drilled a dozen holes. Finally set up on the 17 ft drop off and found em. Hot bite till the sun disappeared. Lure of choice was a 3/4 oz vibee to keep it down because of the current. Ice was in good shape. Very, very clear ! Well, getting cold and have a long walk back to the car. Alot of other guys out so ill post and good reports. Lovin









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet! Can't believe the ice is still solid enough!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

See you boys soon!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> See you boys soon!!!



Why all the dink gills lovin?? Thought you were better than that


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Prolly because he got them out of the minnow tank at Mogadore Sean. I've never seen him with that many fish in the ice at 1 time. Must of been a ray and mark date at nimi


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I would have took off work and came up if I knew you were heading out.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Erie, the snows alittle deep. Can you plow the Nimisila parking lot for us. Bring your fishing stuff so you can go out with us. If we're not there when your done plowing, just wait for us. Remember, BACK IN and bring candy ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

OK, gotta ask where this is and when?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't you know your are gonna get someone in over their head by irresponsibly posting these 'safe ice' reports!  You have to take precautions this early in the season and really know how to tread lightly. Geesh. Someone out there with no experience is going to think they can just go walk on out with out any safety gear and then what. How are you gonna feel when those people go and get themselves........................ wet? Huh? I sure hope you can live with that on your conscious. :shakinghead:


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You must have been that guy in the blue shanty all the way to the main lake


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Hey Erie, the snows alittle deep. Can you plow the Nimisila parking lot for us. Bring your fishing stuff so you can go out with us. If we're not there when your done plowing, just wait for us. Remember, BACK IN and bring candy !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I did just got a new truck with a 7'6" plow so I'm guessing I could get it done pretty quick. Since I know u like Main Street ramp. Although I'm sure your jeeps parked way up in the woods anyway  better yet I'll bring a 12 pack to sip on while you ray and Sean play shoot the cookie in the #ay runner.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If the BayRunner is a rockin....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I just hope Mark doesn't stiff the pizza delivery girl on her tip this time...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheap skate lol


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Found it with google. Weather report looks good. Got a couple days off. Think i'll head that way for some gill fishing.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Palm road sucks stampede. It's the first place to freeze because it's 2-4 fow and weeds. It's all sight fishing.we were fishing it last November when we had that random cold snap and nowhere else had fish able ice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Palm has good early ice and looks like the place to be from lovin life's report.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will tell u 1 thing those aren't from Palm rd. They're to big. Most likely osp on portage lakes. Lovin likes to get us all riled up for the season


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't need help from lovin to get fired up for the season. LOL


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I know one thing, I'm going to keep a wary eye out for the guys with candy!
Don't follow any candy trails into the woods!  LOL - Candy Chum... just sayin' !


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha I very rarely even like to fish the same lake as lovin at the same time. He's always trying to hand out candy and take newbies back into the woods... Weird guy he is


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

lovin life said:


> Headed to Palm today and drilled a dozen holes. Finally set up on the 17 ft drop off and found em. Hot bite till the sun disappeared. Lure of choice was a 3/4 oz vibee to keep it down because of the current. Ice was in good shape. Very, very clear ! Well, getting cold and have a long walk back to the car. Alot of other guys out so ill post and good reports. Lovin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me? But I noticed that these posts start on September 28,2015!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah Lovin Life likes to get an early jump on the ice season. Wants to beat the crowd...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Palm rd monsters are short lived on early ice.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of him out on Nimi today. What an early bird go getter...







he didn't even invite me, such a bastard...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That was a milestone day Ray. First time lovin fished out of the shanty. We smacked em good that day.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like lovin life has the dual vision vex and camera set up. I like mine but don't use the camera that often


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think he got rid of it and got the 28.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes I did. Its now run and gun, DRILL, DRILL, DRILL.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like to run and gun also hence I don't use my camera much. I have a private quarry I fish quite a bit with giant bluegill that is crystal clear and I use my camera in there a lot. Last year I didn't get to fish that much and when I did it was at new London, Wellington, mosquito, and Erie. I did fish the quarry a couple times







this isn't even one of the monsters but the average size gill is big.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Quarry's are awesome to gain access to. I used to have 1 in Minnesota but lost it when I moved. Now I've got a few private ponds. 1 right in hartville and 2 in wads worth I fish. 1 in wads worth produces 8" average gills I've seen 10"+ out of there and 12-13" average crappie. I just started fishing it this summer so excited to get on it for the first time on the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice fish there !


----------

